# Breast anesthesia



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for a mastectomy?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 16, 2011)

What type of mastectomy? Partial, radical, modified radical etc?


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 16, 2011)

It was a Skin-sparing right mastectomy.


----------



## cathymatteson52@hotmail.com (Jan 16, 2011)

mastectomy is ICD-9 173.5, reconstrition V51.0, Anesthesia, is 763.5, 198.81 second maligant neo breast.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 16, 2011)

cathymatteson52@hotmail.com said:


> mastectomy is ICD-9 173.5, reconstrition V51.0, Anesthesia, is 763.5, 198.81 second maligant neo breast.



763.5 is a code for a mother during labor and delivery
V51.0 Is for reconstruction after mastectomy
173.5 is for malignancy of the skin
198.81 is for metastatic neoplasm to the breast

None of the above dx codes are going to pare with a mastectomy procedure except for possibly the 198.81
We still need to know the type of mastectomy to be able to give a response radical, partial etc.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,
Skin-sparing right mastectomy anesthesia code is 00400, 00402-Reconstructive breast procedures, so you can take 00400.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

